# raven_wilde's Inexpensive Aquarium Journal



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Howdy!

Welcome to my journal for the *Inexpensive Aquarium Contest*!
See this thread if you're not familiar with it:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/14525-inexpensive-aquarium-contest-discussion-thread.html
I know that keeping a journal is not part of the contest but as the main object of the whole thing (at least in my mind) is to demonstrate how one goes about setting up a tank on a budget, I thought it would be highly useful to the newbie if I fully documented my attempt.

The main rule of the contest is to keep your costs under $200, so I will be keeping a detailed log of my expenses. As kind of a numbers experiment, I will be keeping two seperate tallies of this: one being how much this setup cost me today (as I am using scavanged/used equipment, or plants I've cultivated in other tanks) and the other being a tally of what it would cost do this set up if I had to buy everything new. If anything, it should make this a little more interesting.

So, as I have to be off to class quite soon and need to wrap this up, I will end this post with a shot of my tank as it looked upon setup on 4-16-06, this past Sunday.










And some stats:

Tank: 5 gallon
Lighting: 60 watt Compact Flourescent
CO2: DIY Yeast with a Hagen Bubble Ladder
Substrate: Estes' Black Marine Sand (Inert)
Plants: Java Moss (moss wall), Weeping Moss (on left piece of driftwood), Mini Moss (clumps on the ground), Anubias Nana, Java Fern 'Windelov', and Cryptocoryne Balansae and some type of Lotus or Lily Bulb (in the back, transfered from another tank where they weren't doing so well due to lack of light, we'll see how they do in here).

Okay, gotta run, I have an exam in fifteen...

When I get back, more pictures, and some expense tallying!


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to ask what you used as a basis for your moss wall.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Ahh, yes the moss wall.. I used the method Pseud outlined in this post:
DIY Moss Wall
Except rather than sandwich two layers of plastic mesh together I used one and just tied the moss to it as one would tie it to rocks or wood. I did use, and totally love, the magnet idea he came up with.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a cross stitch moss wall as well I sandwiched two pieces together and I just stitched it up with fishing line its been together for a little over a week and its starting to grow some tips out now. I just pressed it up against the black trim and the about 1/4" into the substrate and it hasn't moved yet I also tied on some baby java ferns but I don't know how its going to look when it starts to fill in... if I don't like I will cut them off. I am hoping in a couple weeks it will fill out more as I am seeing more growth daily. Hmm I am wondering if I should enter this... This is my first real planted tank and its definitely been on a budget since I started it...

Your tank will look great when everything fills in, looking forward to seeing updates!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

*4-22-06*

Okay folks, here is an update on my little project, pictures taken on 4-20-06:










I'm getting quite a bit of die-off on the moss wall, I think perhaps I let it dry out a little too much while I was tying it onto the mesh. I think in a day or so after everything that plans on dying actually gets through with it I will tuck some more moss in under the nylon line... fortunately I have more than enough java moss from my other tanks.
Also added Hemminathus Callitrichoides (foreground) on Thursday as soon as it arrived in the mail from APC member summitwynds. Here is a close up shot of it with the newly added residents, the Cherry Shrimp, _Neocaridinia Denticulata_:










If anything, this tank is a testament to my involvement here on APC, what with the moss wall inspired by Pseud, and the plants obtained from Summitwynds and AquaticMagic. I've really applied everything I've learned here towards this tank, which for me gives it an added dimension of satisfaction.

Anyway, so now, some pricing:

Tank: standard 5 gallon All Glass Aquarium
cost me: $0 bought back in the day, had it in the basement.
cost you: still trying to find a price on this, internet searches have proved futile as everyone seems to only carry Minibow kits anymore.

Lighting: 60-watt Clip-on desklamp bought at Target
cost me: $6.99
cost you: $6.99

Lightbulb: 60-watt compact flourescent daylight bulb purchased at hardware store.
cost me: $5.00
cost you: $5.00

Substrate: 1 bag Estes' Marine Sand, black (inert) from LFS.
cost me: $0, traded in plants from other tanks.
cost you: $3.99

Filtration: currently none as I am waiting untile the HC takes root before I install a Whisper 10 I've had laying around for several years.

However, there is an air-pump and air stone running for circulation: Whisper 10 Air Pump and 4" Bubble Stone.
cost me: $10.00
cost you: $10.00

Moss Wall: Constructed of Plastic Mesh, Magnets, and Nylon Line, all obtained at the craft store.
cost me: $5.00
cost you: $5.00

CO2 System: DIY Yeast, the plans for which can be found in the DIY forum here at APC.
3 20 oz. gatorade bottles.
cost me: $2.40
cost you: $2.40
Airline tubing, approximately 3 ft.
cost me: $0, traded in plants at LFS
cost you: $.30
T-connector.
cost me: $0, also traded for plants.
cost you: $.50

Silicon glue to construct CO2 system and Moss Wall, purchased at craft store.
cost me: $6.00
cost you: $6.00

Malaysian Driftwood, purchased at not-so-LFS.
cost me: $19.00
cost you: $19.00

Now, for plants, many of these were cuttings from plants raised up in my other tanks:
Anubias Nana, Java Moss, Java Fern 'Windelov', Mini Moss, Weeping Moss.
Going by the prices at the LFS, or through order online, they would cost approximately $45.00.

Plants purchased for this tank, or very recently for another and moved because they were not doing well, but are 'original' plants which money was exchanged.
Crytocoryne Balansae, Lily Bulb, Hemmianthus Callitrichoides.
Would all cost both me and you: $20.00

Cherry Shrimp, are all 2nd and 3rd generation critters raised in my other tanks, therefore, costing me nothing. The initial investment of their parents, purchased last summer over ebay, was $30.00.

Seachem Flourish.
cost me: $11.00
cost you: $11.00

So, let's add all this up.

Investment I have made in this tank thus far:
$85.39

What it would hypothetically cost one to set this tank up from scratch, with no parts lying about, or stock from other tanks to use:
$165.18
This total is of course, still short the cost of a new tank, when I get that number I will add it in, but I think I should still come in under budget.


----------



## Bkztrini465 (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks nice. I'd like to see how that wall fills in. Does the moss end up covering it completely?
-Kris


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Bkztrini465 said:


> Looks nice. I'd like to see how that wall fills in. Does the moss end up covering it completely?
> -Kris


And then some... java moss grows extremely quickly under this amount of light and soon should cover the mesh completely, and then begin invading the rest of my tank... However, as this batch is getting browner every day (much more has died since that last photo was taken) I think tonight I am going to pull it all off and attach Taiwan Moss to it instead, as I just got some in with the HC from Summitwynds and really have no where else to put it right now... also, I believe that structurally the Taiwan Moss may just be better for a wall than the Java Moss. From what I understand it has a tighter growth pattern and will not stretch so far out into my tank, taking up valuable space... I will, this time, be sure to keep the moss I am working with from drying out, as I believe that is what did in this batch of Java.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Taiwan moss grows into a relatively nice looking wall.. large triangular fronds all over.. pretty interesting
IT also grows really fast when in colder waters.. say anywhere from 20-25 degrees celcius.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Excellent, this tank is unheated, so as long as my apartment stays relatively cool I should see some nice growth.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

*Another Transformation*










So this is the final layout I submitted for the contest. Last week sometime I decided that the one piece of driftwood was way too large for this tank, it made it feel too small and that wasn't what I wanted. So I took it out, concentrated on the more delicate piece of wood, and added some petrified wood to the hardscape (in the process of which I uprooted much of my HC, d'oh!). So I feel pretty good about it aesthetically, but I wish there had been more time for the plants to grow in. As is, I gave up on the moss wall for the contest as it has not grown in sufficiently... long term I'm keeping it, having so many freakin' hours ripping out the java moss and replacing it with taiwan moss... yeegads.

I think a lot of the growth issues had to do with the airstone I was using. It created too much surface turbulation which interfered with the CO2 absorption. After replacing it about a week ago with a power filter I noticed significantly faster growth in many of the plants. I plan on further encouraging this by replacing the Hagen Bubble Ladder with a Limewood Bubble Stone, which I've started using in another of my tanks and I like the results... I even kind of like the micro-bubble mist!

Hmmm... other changes...

Filtration, as I said, is being handled by a power filter, the ELITE Hush 5, which I had to purchase since it seems I finally killed my trusty Whisper 10... an nice little fallback I've had around for almost 7 years... its impeller/motor unit just couldn't handle the Estes' Sand that inadvertantly got sucked up into it. Learned a lesson from that so I've got part of a nylon filter bag stitched over the intake to the Hush. I also replaced the filter media that came with the Hush... it was, at best, a laughable little set up they had worked out... I'll post some pictures of it soon, the array of 'convenient' (read: useless) filter cartridges that manufacturers come up with never cease to amuse.

Also, I added some Micro Chain Sword, _Liliaopsis somethingorother_, I need to look that name up. Once again, not enough time for good full growth. Oh well, I can't wait to see what this tank looks like in a month or two.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

As a data point...a 10g tank should run about $10 or $11 and a 5g should be $7 or $8.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Only $7 or $8! wow, I overestimated... thanks for the data point!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Update on this Tank: 07-01-06










These aren't the best photos, I just wanted to take some quick ones to record the progress of my plants.

Anyway, I'm getting good growth in all my plants, the HC is almost completely filled in, there are just a few patches near the hardscape leftover from the disturbance caused by inserting the rocks. Also, my dwarf lotus is turning out these gorgeous red leaves. After about six hours of having the light on I get some insane pearling... I've never had this happen in one of my tanks before (all the other ones are very low light, or no CO2), so I'm pretty excited about it... I'll have to get some good photos of this if I can.

The moss wall is looking pretty sparse right now. When I replaced all the java moss with Taiwan moss I only had enough to cover the top three inches of the mesh... that was about a month ago. Since then the moss grew in nice and thick so I cut it back and used the cuttings to cover the rest of the mesh. Now that it is completely covered we'll be able to see in about a month how a moss wall will look in here... might be that I decide not to keep it.

I've also added some Rotala Indica to both ends... I've never had luck with stem plants but I'm hoping this high-light setup allows me to change this. Also I think it will add a lot to the scape... it has been in there for about a week and half, and I'm starting to get some new growth already, a good sign.

Here are some closer shots:


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Your tank looks great! The lotus is really attractive. Moss wall should look awesome once fully grown in. Good idea.

How do you like the Estes gravel? I have some in my 1g and it does pretty well. That's why I'm using for my shrimp tank. Something like $3.50 for 5lbs at Trilby's.

I'll send you a PM later tonight. Have to double check my classes/exams this week.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice tank!! I really like the new look after you lost the large peice of driftwood. Good luck with the stems. I just started about 20 new stems of rotala indica last week and its growing better than some of my older stem plants lol.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, can't wait to see it when the moss grows out. Do keep us updated.
~ cheers bud


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments. I really like the Estes' sand... granted, it is not enhanced with any nutrients like Eco or ADA but my plants haven't seemed to have noticed... I do supplement with Flourish tabs though. On the whole since it is so fine-grained, for a nano sized tank, I think it looks better than Eco or ADA.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Is that all HC? Wow did it spread and grow in a short time for you. The thing I don't like about the HC is that it's kinda in a rectangular, manicured layout. But geez, it looks so great spread grown in now.

I think the rock work, and woodwork got lost in the scape. Maybe the lotus distracted from it and covered it up a bit. 

I can't wait to see how the moss wall grows in. We haven't seen a moss wall in a while. 

-John N.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, now that I'm getting a surplus of HC to play with, I'm trying to encourage it to grow in amongst the lilaeopsis, and a little behind the driftwood, so you can see it through the hole.

Thanks for the comments... let's all cross our fingers now and hope the moss wall looks good all grown in.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

John N. said:


> Is that all HC? Wow did it spread and grow in a short time for you. The thing I don't like about the HC is that it's kinda in a rectangular, manicured layout. But geez, it looks so great spread grown in now.
> 
> I think the rock work, and woodwork got lost in the scape. Maybe the lotus distracted from it and covered it up a bit.
> 
> ...


Looks like HM to me.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I orginally thought it was HM too, but HC was reference as the foreground plant and just decided to go with it. Maybe Raven can clarify. Is the foreground HC or HM?

-John N.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

It was sold to me here over APC by summitwynds as HC and I have no reason to believe that it is anything but. Besides, all the pictures I've seen of either HC or HM seem to confirm that this is indeed HC. I mean, doesn't HM usually get taller, stretching upwards several inches? The stuff I'm growing seems to like to trail over open ground and hasn't stretched upwards any higher than 3/4 of an inch at the most.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

It looks like HC to me. It is kind of hard to get a size reference.
The appearance is a bit manicured with the hedge. 
The HC growth is excellent. Maybe you should grow some HC on the wall.
Looks great.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

It does look manicured, but I haven't trimmed it or anything yet, I guess it is still growing in. Hopefully after I start working it in among the other plants it will loose it's square shape... as for growing it on the wall, you can't see this in any of the photos but some of the HC is already growing itself on the wall... a lot of the little pieces that just wouldn't stay planted have drifted along the surface only to eventually root themselves in amongst the moss! It seems to like it, maybe I will try and encourage some of it on the lower portion of the wall as well.


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice looking raven! I love that lotus too!


----------

